# whats the best clearcoat? (High Quality)



## paintkandy (Jul 2, 2006)

WHO MAKES THE BEST QUALITY CLEAR???


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

PPG Global D894 ......High build, cuts and buffs great.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

dupont 72200s


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 30 2007, 06:18 PM~9567574
> *PPG Global D894 ......High build, cuts and buffs great.
> *


Gotta agree on the ppg global series, great clear and looks just like it did the day you buffed it a year latter......Never cared much for HOK clears ever since they got rid of the uc-1


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

ppg is great also the fleet clear is bullet proof, but for high end i use spies hecker.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 30 2007, 08:18 PM~9567574
> *PPG Global D894 ......High build, cuts and buffs great.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TRANSTAR KWIK CLEAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## paintkandy (Jul 2, 2006)

anybody else using PPG 2002 clear?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paintkandy_@Dec 30 2007, 11:36 PM~9569983
> *anybody else using PPG 2002 clear?
> *


  It's my clear of choice.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 30 2007, 09:21 PM~9568630
> *TRANSTAR KWIK CLEAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


lol aint that the cheap stuff?


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 30 2007, 06:18 PM~9567574
> *PPG Global D894 ......High build, cuts and buffs great.
> *


 :uh: 

hahahahah SPIES is the Hizzy-n-da Shizzy


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

How much you want to spend ? If it Dont matter go with ppg or if your wallet aint full theres always five star. good luck


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

matrix ms-42


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 30 2007, 11:20 PM~9570356
> *lol aint that the cheap stuff?
> *



iono but all i know is ive used this before and i love it covers great and gives a wet shine and is ready to be cut in 2 hours =]

http://www.tat-co.com/product.asp?ID=273

this panel was cleared with transtar


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i have painted shit that looked amazing with cheap clear, but it doesn't mean it will look good several months later..... i'll stick to PPG and HOK clears only!.

i used some chroma-clear on a 1 foot enclosed trailer, and it didnt cover too good. seemed thin. so i decided to stay away from that clear.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 31 2007, 12:20 AM~9570356
> *lol aint that the cheap stuff?
> *


There are some cheap clears(shopline isn't bad for a daily)that look good,polish out good,but like it's been said,would you trust it to hold out over the years?You get what you pay for.
I still want to try out the SPI clears.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2007, 10:34 AM~9573100
> *i have painted shit that looked amazing with cheap clear, but it doesn't mean it will look good several months later..... i'll stick to PPG and HOK clears only!.
> 
> i used some chroma-clear on a 1 foot enclosed trailer, and it didnt cover too good. seemed thin. so i decided to stay away from that clear.*


i'm assuming you meant 10 foot, anyways, chromaclear is the lower end dupont clear, still far superior to nason, but not a true high solids, it is thin thus you can really pound it on wetter than your probably used to, i find the 7900s is the most user friendly clear on the market, lays down like glass and has top notch hold out, i have sprayed MANY cars with it, cut and buff 2 days later, never has it died back. if you want premium HS dupont clear you have to try 72200s.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

R-M Diamont DC 98 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 31 2007, 03:26 AM~9571400
> *iono but all i know is ive used this before and i love it covers great and gives a wet shine and is ready to be cut in 2 hours =]
> 
> http://www.tat-co.com/product.asp?ID=273
> ...


yeah dono how good it holds up we used some and it layed great. lokks nice too but dono how great it is on UV protection


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 31 2007, 01:21 PM~9573454
> *i'm assuming you meant 10 foot, anyways, chromaclear is the lower end dupont clear, still far superior to nason, but not a true high solids, it is thin thus you can really pound it on wetter than your probably used to, i find the 7900s is the most user friendly clear on the market, lays down like glass and has top notch hold out, i have sprayed MANY cars with it, cut and buff 2 days later, never has it died back. if you want premium HS dupont clear you have to try 72200s.
> *



no it was 18 foot enclosed trailer. not sure on the price, but it was 3 gallons of chroma-clear, 2 gallons of chroma base champagne, 2 quarts of dark green chroma base, 1 pint of red chroma base. it came out to about $1500. with all the reducers and hardeners.

it was a trailer i painted for my brother to match his RV. and he went into the paint store and asked for the best shit they had. where he lives, there's no PPG paint supplier. so they told him chrome base and chrome clear is the top of the line products. 

personally i love high solid clears. i like to see the thickness after each coat. then block it down and buff it out. 



i have used PPG's Shopline clear but it tends to dry up in the needle of the gun during flash time when spraying a whole car. so i used the rest i had for small blend jobs and what not.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2007, 12:34 PM~9573100
> *i have painted shit that looked amazing with cheap clear, but it doesn't mean it will look good several months later..... i'll stick to PPG and HOK clears only!.
> 
> i used some chroma-clear on a 1 foot enclosed trailer, and it didnt cover too good. seemed thin. so i decided to stay away from that clear.
> *


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

HS clear from Southern Poly Urethanes ( SPI) you will not find a higher solid content clear on the market.. Its top shelf and very affordable.. It is a restoration clear.. If you like PPG 2002 ( was my favorite until I found spi) you will love the HS
SPI Prices

You will see there is 2 different HS clears.. One low VOC for California and one for those who dont have to live by Cali's rules..  

SPI Paint jobs


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BondoKing_@Jan 1 2008, 04:59 PM~9582227
> *HS clear from Southern Poly Urethanes ( SPI) you will not find a higher solid content clear on the market.. Its top shelf and very affordable.. It is a restoration clear.. If you like PPG 2002 ( was my favorite until I found spi) you will love the HS
> SPI Prices
> 
> ...


which one sprays better?????


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm a dupont guy but i've also come to like Sikkens Autoclear hs+, its super thick and lays down really nice once you get the hang of it.


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 1 2008, 10:53 PM~9583211
> *which one sprays better?????
> *


I have never used the lower VOC one Hoss.. I have a buddy of mine in Indy who has sprayed it and loves it.. As I understand things, the higher VOC clear would spray better.. Better solvents can be used etc.. dont know all the ins and outs, but I was told the higher VOC clears are better clears all the way around.. Should not have any effect on the UV additives of course, but as far as sprayability, flow, is where I think the differences would lie..

As I have stated in several threads before.. It takes some getting used to,,. Its thick and you have to spray it like you want it to look the first coat.. no light coats, tac coats pussy footing around.. You hammer this shit almost like you are trying to make it run and it just sets there.. It will also flow overnight while it sets..


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BondoKing_@Jan 1 2008, 10:04 PM~9584881
> *I have never used the lower VOC one Hoss.. I have a buddy of mine in Indy who has sprayed it and loves it.. As I understand things, the higher VOC clear would spray better.. Better solvents can be used etc.. dont know all the ins and outs, but I was told the higher VOC clears are better clears all the way around.. Should not have any effect on the UV additives of course, but as far as sprayability, flow, is where I think the differences would lie..
> 
> As I have stated in several threads before.. It takes some getting used to,,. Its thick and you have to spray it like you want it to look the first coat.. no light coats, tac coats pussy footing around.. You hammer this shit almost like you are trying to make it run and it just sets there.. It will also flow overnight while it sets..
> *



i have made the switch to all low vocs product, the biggest difference in the clears is that the lower voc stuff is thicker, which makes it a little harder to handle, but EXACTLY as you said just spray the first coat WET just like you want it to look, no pussy footing! lol i find the thicker the clear the closer you want to be to the panel and faster passes.

my modo: "first coat is finish after that its uv protection"


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 1 2008, 10:23 PM~9584077
> *I'm a dupont guy but i've also come to like Sikkens Autoclear hs+, its super thick and lays down really nice once you get the hang of it.
> *



i had worked at a bodyshop a while back, and they were stocked up on sikkens clear. i liked the clear, but the sikkens hardener made it ashy looking. you can see it crystalize as the hardener is mixed into the clear. it would spray small parts amazingly, but had mixed results when it came to doing a whole car. i have had that same problem with the Car Systems clear from that weird named company benardo something like that. i was told that it's german clear.

but if i would use hardener from a different clear, it would come out amazing. no fogging up, no ashy look. sprayed out thick.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 2 2008, 10:40 AM~9587577
> *i had worked at a bodyshop a while back, and they were stocked up on sikkens clear. i liked the clear, but the sikkens hardener made it ashy looking. you can see it crystalize as the hardener is mixed into the clear. it would spray small parts amazingly, but had mixed results when it came to doing a whole car. i have had that same problem with the Car Systems clear from that weird named company benardo something like that. i was told that it's german clear.
> 
> but if i would use hardener from a different clear, it would come out amazing. no fogging  up, no ashy look. sprayed out thick.
> *


actually sikkens had a problem with there activator in the clear, they revised it and came out with a new medium activator, it works real nice, no dieback, no haze, nice and glossy.

i know what your talking about, they used to make us mix 75% standard activator with 25% fast activator and it would look great when you lay it down, but after a bake cycle and a couple hrs in the sun it would look like shit!!! i hated sikkens then, but that was also with autoclear 3, i'm using autoclear hs+ with the medium activator and it stays just like you spray it 95% of the time.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

that car systems stuff is fucking crap though!!! lol


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

dupont chromaclear.. 
really love that stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 2 2008, 12:49 PM~9587634
> *that car systems stuff is fucking crap though!!! lol
> *



i'm glad you agree with me, everyone else in miami thinks it's the god of all clears....lol


----------

